# Types of Vacuum Sealers



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Have looked at vacuum sealers for a while. Used to have one and used it a bit until it died. But not enough to justify buying a new one.

Well, I'm pretty sure it would get some good use now. Definitely would get one that is compatible with the jar accessory.

My question is, any brand preferences? When looking at reviews on Amazon and other online sources, the one consistent thing, is the inconsistency with some products and some peoples' experiences. I know that is not unusual for many products. That being said, Foodsaver, which is where I was leaning. Really wanted a more manual one rather than all the bells and whistles as they seem to have less problems. But their customer service sounds truly execrable. Don't seem to back up their warranty, etc. 

Their Gamesaver Deluxe, however, seems like a real workhorse and may hold up better. If I don't have to use their customer service, well that would be even better 

Then the Nesco came on my radar. A possibility. Sounds like decent customer service. And I personally, have had great success with any of their products I've used. The price is much better and can be used with the Foodsaver jar accessories.

There are others, but I think I have it narrowed down to these two.

So, before I pull the trigger, would appreciate any feedback and experience people have had here. Especially who have had and used them long term as that seems to be where the Foodsaver has issues. 

Also, using a vacuum sealer over or in addition to O2 absorbers. When one may be more preferable than the other when it comes to jar storage? Pros and cons from experience greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I use a foodsaver, not one of the automatic ones! Mine you have to push a lever down to lock the bag in place then press a button and it vacuums and seals automatically. This is the one I have

http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-V22...UTF8&qid=1439601747&sr=1-1&keywords=foodsaver

It isn't my fist one, its my second. The first one got dropped out of a pickup truck bed during my last move, it worked but always had "issues"! Wonder why? LOL I have had this one through 2 summers well into the 2nd now and it is easy to operate, always seals and works when I need it to. I read a lot about models and stuff on here and another forum (homesteading) and a lot say the fully auto ones are more expensive, more troublesome and you will rarely if ever use the features you are paying for. This one seals, has the accessory jack for jars so what else do you need?


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Exactly my thinking. I figure the more automated, the more things to mess up. Thanks so much for the reply. Looked at Wally World today. Had a manual and an auto. If they'd had the jar accessories, would have gotten the manual to try it out.

But they also didn't have the 1/2 gallon canning jars I was after. Knew I should have gotten more last time I was there. Well, live and learn. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We had a Seal-A-Meal for years until it finally died and then we got a Food Saver because it was on a daily deal at Amazon. My criteria for these machines is they MUST have the port for vacuum sealing jars.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't recall what thread it was posted, but I like this idea.
A little exercise by the looks of it but not electric and not expensive.


----------



## nobbymag (Dec 9, 2014)

Just bought the foodsaver 2000 series. Have been making my own MRE's all night! Even sealed everything in my rucksack!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a foodsaver 2000 series that lasted years before it died. I bought another foodsaver, a 3230. It was the only one the store had with the jar sealing capability.

My back up is an actron hand vacum pump available at most autoparts stores, think I bought mine at "Advanced Auto. It works well on jars.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Cotton, I think that is very similar to the one I almost got Friday. If they'd had the attachments in stock, I probablly would have. This is the one I'm looking at. It's supposed to be a bit more of a "heavy duty". Read some decent reviews (not on Amazon).

http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-GameSaver-Deluxe-Vacuum-Sealing/dp/B0018ESBVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439865505&sr=8-1&keywords=foodsaver+gamesaver

Like the pump.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

nobbymag said:


> Just bought the foodsaver 2000 series. Have been making my own MRE's all night! Even sealed everything in my rucksack!


That made me laugh. I'd do EXACTLY the same thing. Kids will come home from school and find their rooms encased in plastic! Bahahaha! :congrat:


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally agree with the FoodSaver. I've had a 2200 for nearly 5 yrs and use it for ANYTHING that will fit in bags and jars. I prefer the smaller size bags, but there's just the two of us. Mine even seals most commercial food bags (think frozen vegetable bag-types) so I can use partial bags and re-seal the left-over for later. Be sure to get one with a port for the jars and pick up both a wide mouth and regular mouth jar accessories. I, too, have a hand-held vacum pump to seal jars when the power's off. Works great.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

bogey said:


> Cotton, I think that is very similar to the one I almost got Friday. If they'd had the attachments in stock, I probablly would have. This is the one I'm looking at. It's supposed to be a bit more of a "heavy duty". Read some decent reviews (not on Amazon).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-GameSaver-Deluxe-Vacuum-Sealing/dp/B0018ESBVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439865505&sr=8-1&keywords=foodsaver+gamesaver
> 
> Like the pump.


The one I have is about $20 more. It has a place in the top for the roll of plastic bag material. It has a cutter that I really like. I pull out as much of the roll as I need then slide the cutter across. The way I used to do it... use a cutting board and razor, even used a tri-square to make sure the cut was straight and at right angles... a real pain. I really like the new cutter... glad I spent the extra $20.


----------

